# obdeleven what can u do with ?



## manaudi (Dec 26, 2020)

Audi TT 2017 with obdeleven what are the cool things u can do ? thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

That completely depends on which OBDeleven version you get and how your vehicle is already coded. There's lots of posts about various tweaks you can do, but if your vehicle isn't already coded (depending on the year) those features may or may not be possible to activate.


----------



## manaudi (Dec 26, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> That completely depends on which OBDeleven version you get and how your vehicle is already coded. There's lots of posts about various tweaks you can do, but if your vehicle isn't already coded (depending on the year) those features may or may not be possible to activate.


Thanks , back to the drawing board


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

I think so far all I've managed to do on my 2018 is to enable High Beam Assist (using the app) and code in the retrofit active TPMS (long coding).

Back when I had a Mk7 Golf GTI, I did manage to code the front fog lights to come on with high beam, which was great for lighting up the grass verges on back roads whilst still staying legal, and I suspect this could be done with the all weather lights on the TT, but need a bit of research before I start playing around with it.

The golf did seem to have a lot more stuff available and within the OBDEleven app, there are a good few of their coding apps to change things on it though.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

If you go to the OBD Eleven website you can enter your vehicle and see exactly what One-Click-Apps are available for your model.

obdeleven.com/supported-vehicles

Alan W


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Mind you that some of those "one click" apps were poorly described in the info section. And failed to provide hardware requirements and testing. So some of them may or may not work. Try at your own discretion.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *manaudi -* This is post is worth a read as it provides a good over view of how to set it up and what you can do with it on the TT. Just be aware that despite all the posts on sites about tweaks and mods, if your TT isn't already programmed to do them, it won't be possible to add those features. For example, Needle Sweep is pretty popular, but in early TT models, that function wasn't coded into the software package by Audi. Since that feature is not present in the coding, you can't activate it with OBDeleven.

As *Kenway* commented, some of the "One Touch" Apps won't work if your car isn't already set up to accept the change. The Tourist feature is a good example; this re-aims the headlights if you travel to the European continent from the UK. For cars with Halogen bulbs, this is a manual change inside the headlight and can't be done with a code change. For Xenon headlights, only models which have the capability to accept this change will work. Same with auto fold mirrors on lock. If your TT doesn't have powered folding mirrors, this option obviously won't work on your TT.








FAQ - OBDeleven Users Q&A


In an effort to help those who are using the OBDeleven device, or have questions about it's capabilities and functions, this post was created to help clarify what it can and can't do. I'm certainly no expert, and this is based on my own experience and that of other OBDeleven users. If anyone...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Also BeamAssist that they failed to mention in the requirements that you need LED headlights and it wont work on Xenon hardware.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Keyway* - Yeah, there's still quite a few things the OBDeleven can't do that the VCDS can. Adaptations are a big problem with OBDeleven. Anywhere there's a drop down menu to make a change in VCDS, it simply doesn't exist in OBDeleven. I have both, and for real deep dives and Adaptations, the VCDS can't be beat. But for something you can toss in your glove box and check/clear faults quickly, or look up off-line, OBDeleven is the way to go.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *Keyway* - Yeah, there's still quite a few things the OBDeleven can't do that the VCDS can. Adaptations are a big problem with OBDeleven. Anywhere there's a drop down menu to make a change in VCDS, it simply doesn't exist in OBDeleven. I have both, and for real deep dives and Adaptations, the VCDS can't be beat. But for something you can toss in your glove box and check/clear faults quickly, or look up off-line, OBDeleven is the way to go.


Yes exactly! You cannot beat VCDS for anything advanced. That's a fact. For basic user OBDEleven is better and easier to use. I used mine to deactivate the "always on" parking sensors. And to unlock/lock my brakes during rotor & pads change.

Also helps with keeping your mechanic and dealer honest when they say that they "updated something"


----------

